# Thoughts, Comments & Suggestions Needed



## Fabius (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello All,

I have posted an ongoing soap selling listing on Ebay. I'd welcome comments and suggestions on its layout and design. Thanks.

Here is the listing: *http://tinyurl.com/kuhy9f8*


Tom


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 10, 2013)

The word "moisturizing" (which is false advertising anyway) makes soap a cosmetic and you'll have to label accordingly.
I would take that out and list the ingredients.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 10, 2013)

For an eBay site it's nice and simple. I'd suggest adding more photos of your soaps. You have nice ones, but if you could get some close ups from different angles, it'll attract more attention.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2013)

Tom,

Is this soap you made? From what I've read of previous posts, you only made your first batch back in July. Plus, Dagmar is correct about using the word "moisturizing".


----------



## kikajess (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on getting your soaps out there! 

The first thing I want to see when I'm shopping online for soap is a picture of the soap. The logo is pretty, but the first image should be a gorgeous soap picture, maybe WITH your logo, instead of just the black and white logo image.

Good luck with your soap adventure!


----------



## Fabius (Nov 11, 2013)

Great suggestions! I'll make some of the changes over the next couple of days. Then work on getting pictures of the soap. Thanks. 

Hazel, yes this is soap I've made. I started in July but have made about 25 pounds of soap since then.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you know how the soap will hold up over time if someone buys it and then sticks it in a drawer for 6+ months? Will the scent remain or will it fade? How fresh were the oils? DOS? It's not the amount of soap...it's time.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 12, 2013)

Hazel is very right. The more you soap, the more you will learn. There were three things that i picked up, one was already addressed about the photos and logo. I like the logo, but sell me on the photos. Go to pinterest and look up soaps, and you will see how they are advertised, you want the photo not to just sell your soap, but to sell an ambiance/feeling i want you to invite me into that picture. (Can you tell i am photo bug? ) also, you have very little description about you, your soaps, your company, tell me who you are, and how you can improve my life through your soaps, without crossing the legal boundaries. Third, you mention the Lakota Nation. Are you Lakota? maybe you can a soap that the Lakota people would, package it as they would, and see if that would help your sales? the latter part is just an idea.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm with Hazel....you really have no idea on how your soaps will hold up or act with time.  Many of us made soap for well over a year some even longer before we even entertained selling them.   I personally knew how my fragrances and recipes would hold up.  I also had many many people testing them over time.   I personally did not want to just throw something out there without testing them first and knowing I had a great product worth the money I was asking someone to pay.


----------

